# What to expect when pushin Tri-X 3 stops?



## saulmr (Nov 10, 2005)

For my latest class excercise, we were asked to push a roll of Tri-X 3 stops to practice the pushing of development process.

What results should I expect when compared to the same picture taken with a normally exposed and developed roll? ie. Contrast, grin, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 10, 2005)

Quite pronounced grain.
Fairly low shadow contrast.
High highlight contrast.
Higher than normal average density.
Higher fog level.

Next question please.


----------



## darin3200 (Nov 10, 2005)

I've noticed all the development tends to make the negatives thinner so you have really short print exposure times.


----------

